# Airflow im Bequiet Pure Base 500 mit AIO + 3900X + Asus X570 Mainboard etc.



## skorpinoxx (11. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über den Airflow + richtigen Anschluss in meinem Bequiet Pure Base 500 mit allen Komponenten.
PURE BASE 500 | WINDOW BLACK leise essential PC Gehaeuse von be quiet!

CPU: 3900X
Mainboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Formula Gaming Mainboard ROG Crosshair VIII Formula | ASUS
Graka: Palit GeForce RTX 2080 GameRock Premium
Netzteil: Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 750Watt DARK POWER PRO 11 | 750W leise high-end Netzteile von be quiet!
CPU AIO: Asus ROG Ryujin 360 Gaming-Wasserkuehlung ROG RYUJIN 360 | ASUS

Das Pure Base 500 Gehäuse hat 2x 140mm PureWings 2 ohne PWM installiert. 1x Vorne 1x Hinten.
Zudem habe ich einen Bequiet Shadow Wing 120mm PWM oben am Gehäuse installiert (hatte ich von früher noch).
Ich würde gerne die Asus AIO Ryujin vorne verbauen, zudem würde ich gerne Push/Pull bei der AIO machen und somit noch 3x Bequiet PureWings 2 Lüfter kaufen.
Die Asus AIO hat 3x die Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM Lüfter verbaut.

Mein Netzteil bietet auch die Möglichkeit, dort Lüfter anzuschließen. Sowie das Mainboard natürlich.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

- Bei den 3 zusätzlichen Lüftern für Push/Pull PWM kaufen oder ohne?
- Generell die Lüfter an das Netzteil anschließen oder normal an das Asus Mainboard? Oder ist das egal?

Mit der Config hätte ich dann quasi 1x PureWings 2 140mm hinten am Gehäuse, 1x PureWings 2 140mm oben am Gehäuse (der wo vorher vorne verbaut war am Werk) sowie 1x Shadow Wing 120mm PWM oben am Gehäuse.
Und eben die 6x 120mm Lüfter an der AIO


Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2020)

Hi.

Würde eher den Radiator oben verbauen.

Den hinteren Lüfter einblasen lassen.

Und dann die anderen Lüfter vorne reinblasen lassen.

Falls die Möglichkeit besteht unten vor dem Netzteil noch einen Lüfter einblasen lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skorpinoxx (11. April 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Würde eher den Radiator oben verbauen.
> 
> ...



Der Radiator kann nur vorne verbaut werden, oben ist bis max 280 möglich, 360 geht nur vorne. Daher bleibt mir auch nur diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. April 2020)

Tja dann geht es nur so.

Oder du kaufst ein besseres Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ru3bo (11. April 2020)

Push/Pull würde ich eher mit dem Gleichem Lüfter machen, also alle NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM. Die Lüfter kosten jeweils 23€, die industrial PPC und die Pure Wings 2 sind schon ein anderes Kaliber... Warum hast du dir die Ryujin 360 ausgesucht? Du würdest ähnliche Leistung für 100€ weniger bekommen, Eisbaer Aurora 360. Die ist manchen Belangen besser, du hast einen Loop, der komplett aus Kupfer besteht. Nicht wie sonst einen Alu Radiator. 

Andere Sachen: 
Warum das Formula? Das hat ein Wasserblock auf den VRMs, du willst aber keinen Custom Loop bauen...Dann kauf doch ein anderes Board ohne Block, das ähnliche Features hat, aber billiger ist. 
Das Pure Base 500 ist nicht wirklich für Radiatoren ausgelegt. Du könntest dir ein anderes Case anschauen, wo du dann den Radiator auch im Deckel einbauen könntest. 
Das Dark Power Pro 11 ist nicht mehr das neuste, ist vom Straight Power 11 Platinum überholt worden. Falls du wirklich 750W brauchst würde ich eher das  Straight Power Platinum  anstatt des Dark Power Pro nehmen.


----------



## skorpinoxx (11. April 2020)

Gleich vorweg:
Netzteil Dark Power Pro 11 habe ich schon + das Gehäuse, ich upgrade bei mir das System quasi mit Mainboard und Cpu.
Daher versuche ich eben daraus das Beste jetzt zu machen. Mit dem Mainboard schaue ich nochmal, Danke!
Wegen der AIO, habe noch die Kraken X73 angesehen, die Eisbaer finde ich aber auch top! Mit Asus AIO war nur, weil es eben gut zum Mainboard passt auch von der Optik her.

An sich ändert sich aber ja dann nichts welche AIO von denen 3 bzgl. den 3 weiteren Lüftern. Dann könnte ich die 3x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM nehmen.  Bzw. je nachdem welche AIO eben die gleichen entsprechenden Lüfter nochmal 3x für Push/Pull.

Dann wäre aber noch die Sache mit dem anschließen, habe ja am Netzteil sowie am Mainboard Lüfteranschlüsse?

Ich würde ja dann gerne auch bei einem Grafikkartenupgrade evtl. auch eine mit AIO fertig nehmen, diese könnte ich dann oben ans Gehäuse machen, da geht ja 240 oder 280mm. Aber das hat noch Zeit, erst mal auf die neue Grakageneration warten.
Wichtig ist mir jetzt eben, wie ich die ganzen Lüfter am Besten anschließe. Da ich ja aktuell 2x bequiet ohne pwm habe, 1x bequiet mit pwm, und dann eben die zusätzlichen 3x(6x) noch am Radiator


----------

